# Open Slin - How Long Do You Use It?



## NbleSavage (Sep 27, 2016)

Curious for those who run slin, after opening / pinning the bottle how long do you regard it as being 'good'?

Most of the manufacturers suggest 28 days, which I think may be bullocks designed to propagate more slin purchases.

I personally have had no issues going as long as 60 days with the same vial of Novolog. 

I've known others who will hold on to the same vial up until its printed expiry date.

Your experiences?

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## Onk (Sep 27, 2016)

gf is diabetic and uses humalog. Uses them until expiry date, never had an issue.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 27, 2016)

Onk said:


> gf is diabetic and uses humalog. Uses them until expiry date, never had an issue.



Meaning once opened she pins from 'em up until the expiry date? (eg. outside the alleged 28 day window)


----------



## Onk (Sep 28, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Meaning once opened she pins from 'em up until the expiry date? (eg. outside the alleged 28 day window)



yes, that's correct. I just asked my cousin (also diabetic) and he does the same. 

now that it's brought up, my gf has diabetes and it's in my family....shit. Future kids of mine have a good chance of having it as well I guess..


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2016)

Onk said:


> yes, that's correct. I just asked my cousin (also diabetic) and he does the same.
> 
> now that it's brought up, my gf has diabetes and it's in my family....shit. Future kids of mine have a good chance of having it as well I guess..



Cheers, Mate. Best of luck to yer family and appreciate the perspective on the slin. Two of my Mates run the same way - well into the 60-90 day mark for an open vial which they keep refrigerated.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Sep 28, 2016)

I would use it up to the expiration date for sure. Its most likely still got some potency even after the expiration date. The expiration date isn't the date it is bad...its the date it is projected to start degrading.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 28, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> I would use it up to the expiration date for sure. Its most likely still got some potency even after the expiration date. The expiration date isn't the date it is bad...its the date it is projected to start degrading.



My thinking as well - cheers!


----------



## Rage Strength (Oct 11, 2016)

I've used a bottle of slin over a year past exp date no problem. Just keep it regrigerated and you'll be good


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2016)

Up to the exp date.  Or maybe 45 days less


----------

